# China Grove/Salisbury Castamuck



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Is there any interest in a China Grove / Salisbury Casting session on Sunday, August 9th? I have a good field. If there is enough interest I will confirm it late Friday. Now I am a rookie, so dont be expectiing any advise from me
Plus I have a full line up of tourney reels and a couple of tourney rods anyone can check out that may just be curious
Im also hoping to head up to Danville and cast with that Willie fella on saturday, Thats why Im not doing it on Saturday.Im still waiting on Tommy to find his crack off


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I am interested but can't make it the 9th. Hopefully I will be doing a little casting into the deep blue.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Would like to join ya, but gotta a reunion sat and heading to the beach the week after. Maybe next time for me.

If ya go casting with Willie, leave your wallet at home! He'll sell ya something.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I will be headed to the coast next weekend but will be casting a lot when I get back. I will probaby split my time between several places, We'll figure it all out later.


----------



## cdsloop (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hey Tac!*

Clear some of the messages from your PM box. May be interested in Sunday but don't know yet. I'll PM you later.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm local, so I would definitely be interested whenever everyone can get together. It would be nice to finally meet some of the folks on here and pick up some tips on casting.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I would be interested ...Would need SPECIFIC directions from Greensboro. What time? Also trying to see if the Danville guys are casting Saturday.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Tac, Where ya gonna be? I'll be in Ocean Isle.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

OK guys I cleaned out my PM box, been at Emerald Point with the kids all day. Its supposed to be hot as all get out Sunday I think I would rather cast in the Evening myself, but will do what works out best for others. Racewire I'll be at Fort Fisher.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to Danvile (casting) Saturday,but will be open to your castamuck Sunday. Just pick a time and provide me with SPECIFIC directions.

Not just fishing....cast for distance....avoid zing-pow


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure Im heading to danville in the morning also.I will give you directions there.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*China Grove*

I would like to throw with you fellars if you asr starting in the afternoon. need to go to Church Sunday AM.
Let me know time and directions please.
Thanks 
MaterMan


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*China Grove*

I would like to throw with you fellars if you are starting in the afternoon, need to go to Church Sunday AM.
Let me know time and directions please.
Thanks 
MaterMan


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

I live in winston salem and just times and directions .


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*casting sunday*

Hey tacpayne where are you casting at sunday?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Casting will be at 1525 N Main St, China Grove NC 28023. If you come up 85 north take exit 68 the China grove exit, at the top of the ramp take a left staying in the left lane, you will pass a stop light in about 2 tengths of a mile and go straight through. The house is a big 2 story white house on teh left, there is a "Mcgee's kennels" sign in teh yard beside the house and a used car lot accross the street, only around a mile from the interstate


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Coming down 85 south, take exit 70 teh webb rd exit. at teh top of the ramp take a right, go to the stop light and take a left on hwy 29 south. After about a mile you will see a large Church on the Right, it will be teh second house past the church on the right. Large 2 story house will see a "Mcgee's Kennel" sign just before the driveway. If anyone needs any help Call me 704-798-0386 If it goes to voicemail, I will call you back shortly
Chuck


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yea will start casting at 3 gonna be hot, bring your drinks, not alcohol though


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Had to cut practice short, the wife got ina car accident. Thanks to eveyone that came out. Taskmongo hit 178yds, Im not posting my distances because I want to keep Evan wondering if he has me or not.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

tacpayne hope your wife is ok.I had a good time except the heat .
did we end up the same distance apart .(so as not to let your buddy know how far ahead of him you are)thanks for seting practice up .


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Hope everything is OK Tac. Sorry I couldn't cast today, but I'm glad I dropped in for a minute just to meet you guys. Already looking forward to the next one. It was great meeting everyone.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Wife and Kids are OK looks like my mother in laws car is totalled though. They were rear ended by a lady that teh police estimated was doing 45-50.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Castamuck*

Glad your Folks are OK,Cars can be replaced. Sorry I didn't make it .
Had a One day Honey-do which turned into a three day and two nite.. Would have MUCH rather been casting with you guys.

Until Next Time,
MaterMan


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

tac, im on s main in salisbury....might have to meet up with ya one day do alittle casting


----------

